# What to eat with veggie curry?



## htc (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey, I made a veggie curry (Thai style) with 3 different types of potato. I don't want to eat it with rice, too heavy and filling. Anyone have any ideas what to add to make a mean (other than rice)? 

Thanks!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Apr 18, 2006)

eat it with pita bread or noodles or crepes


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 19, 2006)

Naan would be ideal, the Indian bread.  But if it is not available some types of flat bread, like Turkish bread or pita should suffice.  I like couscous with curries, too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 19, 2006)

A whole wheat tortilla would go good.


----------



## Lizannd (Apr 19, 2006)

*I would go with the whole wheat tortilla unless you can get Indian roti or*

chapati which are wheat flat breads eaten with Indian food.  It will be less 
filling than naan or pita bread.


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 19, 2006)

Rice and chapati. I find the rice helps absorb the curry, and the chapati helps scooping up the two. That is if you use your hands like I do without cutlery.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 19, 2006)

Serve it with Vietnamese Rice Vermicelli.


----------



## htc (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I might try the flat bread. This was my first time trying to make a non-Vietnamese style curry. Turned out pretty good. DH votes for Vietnamese noodles too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2006)

I serve my Indian curries with rice, naan bread, & always a yogurt Raita.  With Thai curries I always serve noodles - rice noodles if I have them on hand.  

If your supermarket doesn't carry rice noodles in the Asian section, sometimes the pasta or gourmet section of the market will carry a product called "Notta Pasta", which is a rice pasta.  It's great stuff for Asian dishes.  http://www.nottapasta.com/


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2006)

couscous or bulgar wheat


----------



## luvs (Apr 26, 2006)

i'd have veggies with it. i often have meals without sidedishes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2006)

I like Israeli couscous - sometimes called pearl couscous with my curried veggies. 

I think I'm getting some dinner ideas!!!!!!!!


----------

